# French bread and rolls



## redneck5236 (Feb 28, 2021)

Was making a batch of french bread and the wife says she is making bbq ham could I make some rolls ! Never made rolls from the French bread dough but thought what the hell ! They turned out great and made a great sandwich roll !


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2021)

Looks good I just made some Philippine Rolls this morning
Richie


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice looking French bread! I am sure sandwiches were tasty!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 28, 2021)

It all looks terrific! I wouldn't have the willpower to break out the butter and eat some of that warm out of the oven!

Ryan


----------



## redneck5236 (Feb 28, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> It all looks terrific! I wouldn't have the willpower to break out the butter and eat some of that warm out of the oven!
> 
> Ryan


We use homemade honey butter ! Wife has a copycat recipe of the Texas road house honey butter


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2021)

redneck5236 said:


> We use homemade honey butter ! Wife has a copycat recipe of the Texas road house honey butter


You really want to ramp that up a bit check 

 GaryHibbert
  Smoked




__





						Smoked Honey Butter
					

***My apologies to the Moderators, but I have no idea where this should have been posted.   Please feel free to move it to the proper location.***    Smoked Honey Butter     Now before I start, I have to admit that I had never heard of honey butter.  Apple butter, yes.  But not honey butter. ...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice work on the bread and rolls !


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 28, 2021)

AHHHHHH! Nothing like aroma of fresh baked bread.  I can smell them over here in SC!!  I'm really jealous of you and how great they turned out! They look fantastic.  Mrs. Wurst took out some Brötchen dough on Friday to bake for our Sunday German meal - Currywurst Poutine.  Here is one of the Brötchen recipes I routinely use (attached) -  Authentic German Rolls - Berliner Schrippen ⋆ My German Recipes ). If you want to have some fun, here is a recipe that takes 2 days to make -  Brötchen: The Breakfast bread - I like Germany and requires a "pre dough" similar to sourdough.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 28, 2021)

Boy howdy, that a nice piece of baking, big Like! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2021)

Those Look Great, Redneck!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

